# Irritation from using Cyclogest



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Am getting quite sore from the pessaries.  Is this a normal side effect or should I be worried that I have an infection?  Should I switch to rectal, and could the soreness - or possible infection - harm my baby?  I'm 4 weeks 4 days.  Thank you.


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I feel like it gets worse! Went to doctors and they prescribed canesten cream. I specifically aksed if the applicator was safe during pregnancy and the pharmacist said yes. So I used it but now have read online that it shouldn't be used in pregnancy. Am really scared that I have harmed my baby. I did not insert it far at all and felt no pain..


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you been diagnosed with thrush? Cyclogest can irritate so it may be better to use rectally to avoid further irritation of vagina and surrounding skin.

What were you actually prescribed, I wasn't aware that the cream came with an applicator? The cream is usually for external use and the pessary for internal applicaton with applicator. The advise is that pessary should be inserted manually during pregnancy. There is no real risk of harm to the baby however it is advised to avoid the applicator just incase you may insert it too far and possibly irritate the cervix with this (you would have to be trying really hard though to insert it with such a force to cause any bruising to the cervix)


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks!  Yep, I have thrush - got it loads during last pregnancy so I think the Cyclogest has started it off again.  Am now using them rectally instead.  I was surprised to to see cream rather than pessary, but thank you for the reassurance!


----------

